# Beautiful Munich in the summer



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm going to share some of the pictures I took this summer in Munich, Germany. I have a lot left to upload so I'm going to post a few of them at a time. I hope you enjoy them!




































































































The next set of pictures will show Munich's modern side.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice photos! I like the historic Munich the most!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Simply awesome.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome Berlin


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome Berlin


are you confused :lol: ??

beautiful pics of MUNICH btw


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great Cologne!... :colgate:


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

very nice pic's!!!!
I love german cities

:cheers:


----------



## DzD1358 (Apr 24, 2007)

Great city, hope to see more pics.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

cool


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

I♥MUNICH


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Absolutely excellent photos! Munich is stunningly beautiful. MOAR!


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Okay now for some of the modern buildings I saw in Munich.









Entrance to Salvatorepassage.









Salvatorpassage. It is close to Marienplatz. I love the hanging plants and the reflection of the lights on the glass.









One of the exits of another passage in the same area.









Giant sphere in the passages which reminded me of the Beijing Olympic Stadium. 









BMW Welt.









BMW Welt and Olympiaturm.









The bridge to BMW welt.









BMW Headquarters.


















Olympic stadium area after the Spain - Russia game.


















Modern shopping on Kaufingerstrasse. I like how the old and new buildings don't clash.









I'm assuming this building was renovated. From a distance it looks like another historic building but when you get closer you see the black and red glass roof and new windows and simple white paint. 

My next set of pictures will be of the amazing infrastructure in Munich including the airport, S-bahn, U-bahn, and ICE trains along with the stations.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

These pictures show just how cutting edge Munich is these days. The pictures also have excellent contrast and editing too (either that or it is a very good camera). Nice job! 

I'm particularly looking forward to seeing the infrastructure in the city as it has always amazed me.


----------



## !conic (Sep 19, 2007)

cityscapes said:


> Olympic stadium area after the Spain - Russia game.


Very nice shot of Olympic stadium area. Thank you for these great pictures


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Munich's amazing infrastructure:








The airport has a really simple color scheme which is white and black. The colored lights make it very nice. In my opinion it is the best airport in Europe.









Munich Terminal 2.









I wish every airport had an excellent rail connection to the city. 









Munich S-Bahn trains.


















Tram in the downtown/historic area.









Munich is very bike friendly. One day I biked from Ismaning to the downtown area and it was so nice. In this picture the police are monitoring the speed of the bicyclists to make sure they don't drive too fast.









Nice munich buses. I liked that the trams and subway trains all had the same colors. 


















St. Quirin Platz subway station.









Ismaning S-Bahn station. I liked that every station was unique and well designed.









I think this is an older station, but it was still in good shape and had nice classical music playing.









Two trams about to cross paths.


















Inside the newest subway trains.



























ICE train in the central station.









Older ICE train.


















The ICE seats were really comfortable and I like that there is good high speed train connections to all over Germany but sometimes there were tickets on Lufthansa's website for less than we paid for our train tickets.



























Leaving Munich for Mannheim. 

My next pictures will be of the bike trip from Ismaning along the Isar river to the English Garden into Bogenhausen. 

I hope you enjoy all the pictures!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I did very much enjoy the pictures! German infrastructure on the whole is top notch and Munich is especially blessed with excellent public transport. Second only to Berlin in Germany and certainly one of the best networks I've seen in Europe! 

Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures  thanks for sharing


----------



## Arkhángel (Sep 30, 2005)

Five great years of my life... Munich, I miss you so much! 






.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

To be honest I didn't go around Munich as much as you did, but the city left a good impression on me, when it comes to architecture of course. Downtown is absolutely beautiful, the area around Isar Tor looks just like some smaller German cities and that's in the core of the 3rd biggest city in the country. Also Munich has a really modern infrastructure and the South is very different from the West, where everything (signs, train stations and so on) looks a bit older and 80'ist.

On the other hand I was very disappointed with the people that treated us quite badly and weren't as warm as I thought they'd be. But nothing's perfect right?

Awesome pics!


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

^^ i´m ashamed to hear that. but i´ve too heared quite different things from people from central germany who said people in munich were more outgoing and friendly in general then they are used to in their city. hopfully your impression wasn´t the right one (although i don´t reject it as wrong  ) hope you had a nice time in munich though!


----------



## Arkhángel (Sep 30, 2005)

schmidt said:


> On the other hand I was very disappointed with the people that treated us quite badly and weren't as warm as I thought they'd be.





zwischbl said:


> i´m ashamed to hear that.



The Föhn is to blame! :lol:


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

^^ :lol: good one !!


----------



## craperskys (Oct 31, 2008)

awesome city, great pics, hope to see more.


keep the good work up cityscapes


----------



## Koda (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice I would get lost with all the modern building in the city now. :nuts: :cheers:


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

I apologize for not posting the next set. I've been very busy lately and haven't had time to upload the rest of the pictures.

Here are a few more for now. I promise I will have the rest up eventually.


----------



## !conic (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice shots, very authentic views of typical Isar river banks. Well captured, thank you


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

lmao u been in every place that I been too, and I mean every place :lol: gj did u see carnival there?


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

Night shots of Munich:

























































































Spaniards celebrating their win against Russia.


----------

